# Installation d'un SSD dans Imac 2011.



## Kessiah (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour ,

J'ouvre ce topic pour avoir des éclaircissements puisqu'en terme de réponses, on trouve parfois tout et son contraire sur internet.

Je souhaite remplacer le HDD d'1To présent dans l'Imac 27' par un SSD (en particulier un OCZ Vertex 3 120Go).

Mes questions sont :

- Est-ce que le cable SATA qui alimente le HDD d'origine est un cable SATA 3 (ou dois-je en changer pour profiter au max du SSD) ?

- Est-ce qu'il y a une sonde de température à retirer du HDD d'origine et à mettre sur le SSD ?

- Est-ce que le cable sata a exactement la même connectique dans les deux cas ou faut-il un adaptateur quelconque à cause d'Apple ?

- Enfin, faut-il une quelconque mise-à-jour pour accepter le SSD pour reinstaller Snow Leopard ?


----------



## Larme (23 Juin 2011)

Il me semble avoir carrément vu un tuto sur le changement de disaue dur sur iMac ici-même, avec photos je crois...


----------

